

Vintage motorcycle mechanic on the loss of craftsmanship in America - keiferski
http://www.yatzer.com/vow-27-liberty-vintage-motorcycles-adam-cramer

======
zwieback
Maybe I'm biased living in a college town and working at an engineering
company but if I look around I see tons of craftsmen in all areas - kids
building robots, treehouses, chicken coops. Maybe motorcycles aren't as
popular as they once were and it's harder to work on a modern engine but I
don't think things have fundamentally changed.

Also, I live in an area where there are tons of farmers, hobby and commercial.
Almost every one of them is a tinkerer.

And of course, software is a craft too. You just don't get your hands dirty.

